# Marking trees for property line.. Color?



## DatacomGuy (Dec 6, 2016)

What color should be used to mark trees along property line?

Working on fencing, but in the interim i've discovered some tree stands on my property. In all fairness, just moved in 2 months ago - but I need to make sure folks realize that its private property now and will be locked down within weeks.

I've spent a ton of time in google, but have seen conflicting answers. Blue and purple are the common ones. What do y'all know?


----------



## sweatequity (Dec 6, 2016)

*posting the heck out of it will def help*

as well as meeting all the neighbors face to face.  A sign every 15 yards should get the point across.

Good luck!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Pink, but is the property staked,,,, if it is and it should be it will have pink around the stakes,,,, should be staked, was it surveyed???


----------



## DatacomGuy (Dec 6, 2016)

It is staked in the corners. It's roughly 5 acres of heavily wooded sloped terrain.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Mark the trees red or pink,,,, post no trespassing signs,,,, can also get pink or red fabric and tie around bushes or trees,,,,


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 7, 2016)

Any highly visible color would be fine but not nearly as important as putting it in the right place.  Will you be marking trees that were previously marked by a surveyor?


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Dec 7, 2016)

Yellow seems to have returned as a popular choice !


----------



## fishtail (Dec 7, 2016)

These are what I've seen surveyors and timber harvest companies do in our area.

The trees on or very adjacent to the property line have 3 horizontal hash marks and blaze orange or red paint in them. This has been reserved for the surveyors and their records.

Blue is used for timber harvest boundaries, which include the tree that is painted.

Lime green is used for perimeter stop boundaries, usually 50' from a prohibited cutting, digging or disturbance location(s).

I'd do posted signs.


----------



## Elkbane (Dec 7, 2016)

This article describes the process.
http://www.forestry.state.al.us/Pub... Lines Know Mark and Protect What You Own.pdf

When marking my own boundaries, I like to have a blaze mark every chain (66'). For me, 24.5 steps is a chain. I pace off a chain, look for a close convenient tree, scrape it and paint it, then move on.

You can use whatever color you want.

Here are the tools:
http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/p...638&title=Nelson Boundary Mark Boundary Paint

http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/search.asp?stext=Draw Knife

We just typically use paint colors not in use by neighbors or other major landowners in the area. Have used Blue, Yellow, Orange. Typically we don't use Red because it's predominantly used on National Forest land and we don't want to invite trespass.
Elkbane


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2016)

Elkbane said:


> This article describes the process.
> http://www.forestry.state.al.us/Pub... Lines Know Mark and Protect What You Own.pdf
> 
> When marking my own boundaries, I like to have a blaze mark every chain (66'). For me, 24.5 steps is a chain. I pace off a chain, look for a close convenient tree, scrape it and paint it, then move on.
> ...



You beat me to the punch. Since it's only 5 acres the paint also comes in spray cans - multiple colors.

http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/p...emnum=57686&title=Nelson AeroSpot Spray Paint


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 7, 2016)

JustUs4All said:


> Any highly visible color would be fine but not nearly as important as putting it in the right place.  Will you be marking trees that were previously marked by a surveyor?



The brighter the better.  Need to know if neighbor is marking with tree rings to be sure of a different color.
2 or 3 rings on corner markings singles on line trees.

Signs on corners and intermittent down the lines.

Meeting and greeting the neighboring hunters is a good idea so everyone is on the same page.

I leave a note in a baggy on the stand asking for it to be removed with a contact no.  They usually get moved.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 7, 2016)

i used blue paint, 8-9 feet high for the cutter man, 2 slashes on witness trees, 3 slashes for a corner or turn


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Dec 7, 2016)

Just tell me you aren't  one of these guys when building fences(you said) builds his fence back 1-2 feet so no else can use his fence?..

Most city folk who move to the country all seem to arrive with this same plan..

Then when the neighbor attatches to his fence he screams about it!
(all he really did was give away 2ft of his property)


----------



## DatacomGuy (Dec 7, 2016)

No sir, I plan on building right on the line. I don't intend on giving up any of my property. I have no neighbors on 3 sides (one side being the road) and on the forth side, I have a great neighbor.

All great info, thanks guys! Really appreciate it.


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 7, 2016)

Nelson makes oil based paint balls that you can shoot and mark your trees. They work great for a quick solution until you can get a chance to stripe them. Any paintball gun will shot them and you can also use them in slingshots


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 8, 2016)

Here in NC, purple paint is a legal means of posting your land without having to buy and put up signs.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 8, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Here in NC, purple paint is a legal means of posting your land without having to buy and put up signs.



Most the poachers I've found on my property in NC - game, fish, plant - are color blind as well as illiterate to the point that it doesn't matter to them. I have found other means more effective.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 8, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> Most the poachers I've found on my property in NC - game, fish, plant - are color blind as well as illiterate to the point that it doesn't matter to them. I have found other means more effective.



Those folks don't care one way or the other until you shoot at them. If you have the place legally posted with signs and/or paint, you have more leverage in prosecuting them, though. They have no excuses left.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 8, 2016)

>>They have no excuses left.<<
Yeah, but they still trot them all out when you get the drop on them. Funny how so many local, born and raised, think your improved drive, cabin and shop with all the boundary markings and signs belongs to the National Forest or their old aunt.

Rumor around my area is there is a crazy old injun living on the ridge where my cabin is and he loves a moving target.....just a rumor mind you.


----------



## NUTT (Dec 8, 2016)

Bobby Jackson said:


> Just tell me you aren't  one of these guys when building fences(you said) builds his fence back 1-2 feet so no else can use his fence?..
> 
> Most city folk who move to the country all seem to arrive with this same plan..
> 
> ...



How do you maintain the outside fence/vegetation with out tresspassing if you don't get off the line a few feet?


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 8, 2016)

Bobby Jackson said:


> Just tell me you aren't  one of these guys when building fences(you said) builds his fence back 1-2 feet so no else can use his fence?..
> 
> Most city folk who move to the country all seem to arrive with this same plan..
> 
> ...



Don't see how someone can come 2 feet onto you property to attach his fence to yours legally.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 8, 2016)

turkeykirk said:


> Don't see how someone can come 2 feet onto you property to attach his fence to yours legally.


How could one attach their fence to the neighbors fence if it was on the line legally without their permission?


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 8, 2016)

Would think they would need to get permission. My fence installer said if the fence was on the line and the neighbor attached his fence to mine he would be responsible for half the costs for the common fence and maintenance. Not a lawyer so don't know if that was true or not.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 8, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> Most the poachers I've found on my property in NC - game, fish, plant - are color blind as well as illiterate to the point that it doesn't matter to them. I have found other means more effective.



I was thinking you may be speaking of the good ole boys up around Snow Bird !! Then I remembered when I saw your location info, you were speaking of Hanging Dog !! Bout the same caliber of good ole boys !!

 5 acres....seems like a few signs would/should be enough !! If they gona trespass, aint no color paint or 100 signs gona stop them, unless, you prosecute !! Then you have opened another can of worms !!


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 8, 2016)

NUTT said:


> How do you maintain the outside fence/vegetation with out tresspassing if you don't get off the line a few feet?





turkeykirk said:


> Don't see how someone can come 2 feet onto you property to attach his fence to yours legally.



These sound like city feller fence questions.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 9, 2016)

JustUs4All said:


> These sound like city feller fence questions.



Yes. We all have barbed-wire fences roughly on all the property lines here. Nobody worries too much about them, or worries whether they're two feet on one side or the other. If a tree or something falls across one, whoever notices it first usually fixes it, or the one with the livestock on their side if you both don't have them. I have never heard of anybody consulting a lawyer over a barbwire fence.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 9, 2016)

They're all related Greg.


----------

